# Shimano 4500B $85



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Bought several years ago but only used around a dozen times. Willing to meet within 2 hours of Staunton, VA if you buy this and the other baitrunner I have for sale or can ship at buyer's cost.


----------

